
The Self-Inflicted U.S. Brain Drain - e15ctr0n
http://www.wsj.com/articles/michael-s-malone-the-self-inflicted-u-s-brain-drain-1413414239
======
rrecuero
There have been many threads about this but it is a real pain.

I was only a day aways of being forced to leave the US. I got one of the last
H1B visas in 2010 before the quota was reached and my F1 expired. Now, happily
I got a green card but things could have been much different...

------
aetherson
Should have a [2014] tag.

